# Will there be a run on splittys when Deeper comes out?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you will see a small spike in demand. In reality we'd be lucky to see a huge drive in demand for split boards. I think that would actually bring prices down. Right now it's a very niche market. Companies make splitboards because they love it, not because there is much money to be made.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

What are you using for a split? I really really like Never Summer, but $500 is a pretty big difference 

The Mojo is easy to get and relatively inexpensive, so is tempting despite being ugly and regular camber.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Neversummer Summit 167 (first one made!), and two Voile freeride 166 boards. One of which is a pure rock board. Cracked core, torn out edges, etc. 

The Mojo is a serviceable enough of a board. It works well in all conditions. Nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Tough decisions... I can get the Voile at MEC for ~950, leaves me enough for Voile or Spark bindings.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go with the Voile. It's going to be a huge difference for you. The Sparks are the way to go right now. The Mr Chomps crampons that Will makes for the Sparks are way more compact than the Voile versions. Much less space in your pack. You won't need crampons very often, but when you do, you'll be super glad you had them.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like the Spark's will cost me $100 more... do the Mr. Chomps work with any binding, or just the Sparks?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just the Spark R&D binders. 

I think you need to clarify though. The Spark R&D Fuse and Voile Light Rail binder are running for the same price. 

Voile has the Trax which just mounts on the base plate. If that is the one you were thinking of getting, skip it. Get yourself a light weight quality binder and put it on the slider plate. Voile makes good product, but binders are not their specialty. The weight savings ain't going to be worth it. 

As far as the crampons go, the Mr Chomps can be put on the fly. You don't have to take your binder off like the Voile version to do them. I also see they are $100. Voile's crampons are $85 so not a huge savings there either. They are also more than double the size of the Chomps and you have to get out of your bindings to put the crampons on. Plus they won't work with the climbing bars. I know it says it has a free mode, but believe me, the fixed mode is the only one that works.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

After shipping (free with Voile) and brokerage (Included with Voile) it works out to about another ~$100. Otherwise I think the Fuse looks to be a much better product.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Gotcha. The early reports on the Voile light rail binder are favorable. I don't think you can go wrong with it. I may end up getting them myself if I get a hook up on them.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally would have liked Voile to bring Will into the fold, maybe he didnt want to join them, but I don't know if the economies of scale are there for two competing products in the same limited market. Will has done a LOT for the splitboarding world, and I'd really like to see him stick around and not get crowded out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think Will is going anywhere. He had Voile's blessing to start the biz and has done a great job. JJ rides his binders and others. I have no idea if Will and Voile had chatted about combining forces. From what I've seen, he's happy doing what he is doing. Voile is hardly a huge company either. Their bread and butter has been the Telemark crowd for years. Splitboarding was really a secondary thing to their Telemark and shovel lines, until recently. The splitboard scene has been quietly growing at an exponential rate, and now that pros are catching on, it's got some attention.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Will is sold out, and the Voile are not yet available... I think I'm looking at January at the earliest. Depends on how much I can convince my wife too though lol.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just get the splitboard. You can use what ever binder you want with the slider plates the board comes with. You can upgrade to the splitboard specific binders later.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Venture has a 161 from last year on their site for $715... tempting.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I think there is alot of room for the split board market to grow. I know alot people that it would appeal to who just don't know that it exists or who do but don't know that it's a legit means of negotiating the BC. With that in mind I do think the exposure of having the best snowboarders in the world make a video using split boarding will create a surge of demand. splitting is definitely on the up and up and why wouldn't it be? Powder to the people, y'know?

I also think that voile exercising its market power with their patent has severely hampered growth in an sport ripe for innovation (evidence being all the small businesses springing up) It's just that no board company wants to pay for the license to cut their boards in half when they can just wait till the patent expires and avoid that fixed cost. 

----------------
Now playing: 65daysofstatic - The Major Cities Of The World Are Being Destroyed One By One By The Monsters
via FoxyTunes


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Not by accident Jeremy Jones launches his new company next year. Just guessing he'll offer split with a version of Magnetraction and some other nice tricks.

I'll wait on it and see. I'm still deeply in love with the N.S. Summit Killclimbz recommended 2 years ago.

Snowboarding Japan


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, the love affair with my NS Split Summit is still going strong too!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty stoked on my voile backcountry 165... getting back on it on the 7th of January for some himilayan steep and deep


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Surprise surprise! How is your trip going dude?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to splurge on the Never Summer, the wife doesn't know yet.

Forgiveness is easier than permission.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

That's what I told my first wife...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Zee said:


> Forgiveness is easier than permission.


thats what i told my wife when i got my 9mm. worked better than i expected. :laugh:


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Short board. I sink anything under 160 ... oh, mm not cm. My bad ;-)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I might be able to get a Burton S for ~$500... atleast it would get me started as much as I am not a fan of Burton goods.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee, the current Burtons do not come with a complete split kit. You still have to buy a Viole after market kit and skins to boot. The board itself is actually pretty good. So nothing wrong with it there. So hopefully you are looking at a used one. Also, do not buy it, if it has the old Burton interface. That is a very old system, and at this point in time durability can be an issue, plus there is no support for it.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Brand new... current year with the Voile system. Still debating, I have to tack on another $300 or so for the interface+skins. I'm curious what Voile will introduce later this month.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Split*

Got really close this year but I've got to know what Jeremy Jones will bring next year. Wife won't let me update every year and new wives/ex-wives are more expensive than splitties.


----------

